# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 17 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 17/3/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

الصدي

المريخ يواصل الانهيار بامر مجلس الدمار ويخسر أمام سيمبا بالثلاثة
نائب رئيس لجنة التسجيلات المريخ لم يتمكن من التعاقد مع اي لاعب  في التسجيلات المقبلة
المريخ يشكو سيمبا للكاف بتهمة التلاعب في نتائج فحوصات كورونا
المكتب التنفيذي للمريخ يصدم سودكال بطلب مستعجل للمراجع القومي

الاحمر الوهاج

سيمبا يستخدم (الوصفة الهلالية) لابعاد 8 من نجوم الفرقة المريخية
المريخ يخسر من سيمبا بامر الكورونا
الجماهير تحمل سودكال مسؤوليه  الدمار.والاحمر يلجأ للكاف .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سيمبا” يكتسح “المريخ” بثلاثية وينفرد بالصدارة



فشل “المريخ السوداني” في الفوز للمرة الرابعة على التوالي لحساب  مباريات المجموعة الأولى من دوري أبطال افريقيا، بخسارته أمام مضيّفه  “سيمبا التنزاني” بثلاثية نظيفة، كفلت للأخير الانفراد بالصدارة برصيد “10”  نقاط.
وبالنتيجة أضعف الفريق السوداني آماله في الترقي للدور ربع النهائي بعد  حلوله أسفل ترتيب المجموعة بنقطة واحدة ولديه جولتين أمام “الأهلي المصري”  وفيتا كلوب” الكونغولي.
وأفتقد الأحمر خلال اللقاء إلى خدمات ثمانية من عناصره الأساسية بسبب  ظهور نتائج إيجابية لمسحة كورونا، ما أزم من موقف المدرب الإنجليزي “لي  كلارك” قبل بداية المباراة بلحظات وفاقم من مشاكل الفريق داخل ملعب “ماكابا  الدولي” بدار السلام.
يُذكر ان “الأهلي المصري” قد إنتصر على مستضيفه “فيتا كلوب الكونغولي”  بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل في جولة لُعبت بالتزامن مع “جولة المريخ”.
وبنهاية المرحلة الرابعة أضحى ترتيب المجموعة الأولى على هذا النحو :   (سيمبا التنزاني “10” نقاط، الأهلي المصري “7” نقاط، فيتا كلوب الكونغولي  “4” نقاط فيما يحل المريخ السوداني اخيراً برصيد نقطة واحدة).
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						سيمبا التنزاني ينهي طموح المريخ السوداني 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ضمن المرحلة الرابعة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.
أنهى سيمبا التنزاني طموح المريخ السوداني في التأهل إلى الدور المقبل  من دوري أبطال إفريقيا، بعدما تغلّب عليه بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابلٍ، في  المباراة التي جرت، الثلاثاء.



وأحرز ثلاثية سيمبا التنزاني لويس ميكسيوني”18â€³،محمد حوسيني”39â€³، وكريس موغالو “50”.
ووصل سيمبا التنزاني إلى النقطة العاشرة معزّزًا موقعه في المركز  الأوّل بالمجموعة الأولى، فيما تجمّد المريخ السوداني في نقطةٍ يتيمةٍ.
وسيخوض المريخ السوداني مباراتي الأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي لتحسين موقعه في المجموعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا المريخ يتقدم بإحتجاج رسمي للكاف بعد التلاعب بنتائج فحص كورونا وظهور عدد8 اصابات للاعبيين الاساسيين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد تقديم طلب رسمي لمراجعة أموال النادي :



المكتب التنفيذي للمريخ يصدم سوداكال باخطر قرار
#ووااوواا

تقدم المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بطلب للمراجعه العام لأجل مراجعة حسابات النادي وهي خطوة لم يكن يتوقعها رئيس النادي والذي في عهده اهملت عمليات المراجعة والتدقيق في الحسابات وإعداد الميزانيات

هذا وقد أفاد مصدر قانوني. قريب من المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ.. تعليقا على الطلب المقدم من المكتب إلى السيد المراجع القومي بأن الخطوة. طبيعية. خاصة و ان أموال الأندية حسب قانون الشباب والرياضة هي أموال عامة. كما أن الأنظمة الرياضية الدولية. تلزم إدارات الأندية والأعضاء بالاتحاد الوطني علي ترقية الشفافية المالية. ولا سيما أن مجلس المريخ قد فشل في عقد جمعية عمومية لاجازة الميزانية مع ان نظام النادي يلزم مجلس الإدارة بعقد جمعية عمومية سنوية لاجازة الميزانية. و هذا ما لم يحدث لأسباب متعددة. و أبدى المصدر القانوني ثقته في ديوان المراجعة القومي. و قال إن الديوان ركيزة أساسية للشفافية المالية. و فرض النزاهة في جمهورية السودان. وله أدوار مشهودة و تمنى أن تمتد أدواره لتشمل مراجعة حسابات نادي المريخ. و خاصة وأن الطلب مستند على القانون الوطني و النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيمبا تتفاجأ بوجود تيري وتمبش .




 تفاجأ سيمبا بوجود سيف مالك ( تيري ) وكان يقصد ابعاد تيري لكن تشابه الاسماء قام بأبعاد سيف الدمازين ونفس الحال قام بأبعاد احمد عبدالمنعم طبنجة وكان يقصد ابعاد احمد موسي تمبش قبل أن يعود ويصحح الخطأ ويبعد احمد موسي تمبش ويعيد طبنجة ولكن تفاجأ ايضا بوجود تيري وابعاد سيف الدمازين.
وكان ينوي ادارة سيمبا بابعاد. احمد تمبش ، بكري المدينة ، توني، عجب ، بخيت خميس ، كرنقو ، سيف تيري ، التاج يعقوب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موقع بريطاني: “الفيفا” في مأزق أخلاقي بسبب شكوى مُحرجة ضد “كمال شداد”




16 مارس 2021

قال موقع “انسايد فوتبول” الإنجليزي، إنه بعد أربعة أيام فقط من تولي باتريس موتسيبي قيادة الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، ظهر التحدي الأخلاقي الأول فيما يتعلّق برئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور كمال شداد .
وكشف الموقع عن رسالة دفع بها رئيس تحرير صحيفة “اليوم التالي” مزمل أبو القاسم إلى سارة سولال، مديرة خدمات الحوكمة في “فيفا”، بخصوص انتهاكات جسيمة ومستمرة لكل من قانون “فيفا” واتحاد كرة القدم، من قبل كمال شداد.
وذكرت الرسالة وفقاً للموقع أن شداد “أعاق ورفض تشكيل لجنة الأخلاقيات ولجنة التدقيق والامتثال”.
ووصف “انسايد فوتبول”، الشكوى بالمحرجة بشكل خاص لـ”فيفا” في وقت مبكر جداً من نظام موتسيبي، مشيراً إلى أن رئيس “فيفا” جياني إنفانتينو زار السودان في إطار جولته الأفريقية قبل الانتخابات حيث التقى عبد الفتاح البرهان رئيس مجلس السيادة الانتقالي، وقدّم وعوداً مختلفة للاستثمار في البلاد. كما التقى بشداد وطلب دعم موتسيبي، بحسب تقارير محلية.
وجاء في الشكوى الأخلاقية المرفوعة ضد شداد أن “الانتهاكات تُهدِّد بشكل خطير تحقيق أهداف “فيفا” في السودان المنصوص عليها في المادة (2) بالفقرة (ز) من النظام الأساسي لـ”فيفا” وهي “تعزيز النزاهة والأخلاق واللعب النظيف بهدف منع جميع الأساليب والممارسات، مثل الفساد أو تعاطي المنشطات أو التلاعُب في المباريات، والتي قد تعرِّض نزاهة المباريات والمسابقات واللاعبين والمسؤولين والمسؤولين للخطر.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• ريال مدريد يتخطى أتالانتا دون عناء إلى ربع نهائي التشامبيونزليج
• مانشستر سيتي يُكرر تفوقه على مونشنجلادباخ ويحجز مقعده في ربع النهائي
• الأهلي يقضي على فيتا كلوب بالثلاثة في عقر داره بدوري أبطال أفريقيا
• الوداد يحسم تأهله في دوري الأبطال بنقطة ذهبية من حوريا الغيني
• الترجي يحطّم الزمالك بهدف الهوني ويتأهل لربع نهائي دوري الأبطال
• مولودية الجزائر يكرم ضيافة تونجيت السنغالي بهدف ويقترب من التأهل
• النصر يهزم اتحاد كلباء.. والوحدة يقسو على الظفرة بالدوري الاماراتي
• النصر يضرب العين بثلاثية ويتأهل لنصف نهائي كأس الملك السعودي
• الفتح يتخطى الاتحاد بسيناريو مثير إلى نصف نهائي كأس الملك السعودي
• الإسماعيلي يواصل نزيف النقاط بالتعادل مع الطلائع في الدوري المصري
• رسميًا.. باريس سان جيرمان يربط لاعبه الإسباني خوان بيرنات بعقد طويل
• كلوب يفكر في التضحية بصلاح أو ماني من أجل النجم النرويجي هالاند
• رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي (كاف) يؤكد استمرار إقامة أمم أفريقيا كل عامين
• توخيل مدرب تشيلسي: أتلتيكو استعاد الغائبين.. وأنتظر مواجهة صعبة
• سيميوني: اليوم لن ننشغل إلا بالفوز وإنهاء عقدة سواريز!
• بوكيتينو: نحاول تجاوز مأساة السرقة..ونيمار أضاع فرصة برشلونة
• إنزاجي مدرب لاتسيو: سنحاول الاستمتاع أمام بايرن ميونخ
• ميسي: شرف عظيم ما وصلت إليه .. فيدال لميسي: أنت سيد كرة القدم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  المجموعات




* نابسا - زامبيا (-- : --) شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر 15:00  beIN 1  مجموعة B


* كوتون - الكاميرون (-- : --) نهضة بركان - المغرب 15:00  beIN 4  مجموعة B


* نامونجو - تنزانيا  (-- : --) بيراميدز - مصر 15:00  beIN 2  مجموعة D


* اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) إنييمبا - نيجيريا 15:00  beIN  مجموعة A


* جراف - السينغال (-- : --) الصفاقسي - تونس 18:00  beIN 6  مجموعة C


* ساليتاس - بوركينا فاسو (-- : --) النجم الساحلي - تونس 18:00  beIN 4  مجموعة C


* نكانا - زامبيا  (-- : --)  الرجاء - المغرب 18:00  beIN 2  مجموعة D


* الأهلي بنغازي - ليبيا (-- : --) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر 21:00  beIN 4  مجموعة A


..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور ال 16


* بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) لاتسيو - إيطاليا 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (4-0) 


* تشيلسي - إنجلترا (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-0) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* إشبيلية (-- : --) إلتشي
‏ 20:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-2) 





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجموعات 


* الهلال - السودان (0 : 0) شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر
* صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا (1 : 0) مازيمبي - الكونغو
#ترتيب_مجموعة_B : صن داونز (12) الهلال (3) شباب بلوزداد (3) مازيمبي (2) 

* سيمبا - تنزانيا (3 : 0) المريخ - السودان
* فيتا كلوب - الكونغو (0 : 3) الأهلي - مصر
#ترتيب_مجموعة_A : سيمبا (10) الأهلي (7) فيتا كلوب (4) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (1)

* بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا (0 : 0) كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا
* حوريا - غينيا (0 : 0) الوداد - المغرب
#ترتيب_مجموعة_C : الوداد (10) حوريا (5) كايزرشيفس (5) بيترو أتلتيكو 

* الزمالك - مصر (0 : 1) الترجي - تونس
* مولودية - الجزائر (1 : 0) تونغيث - السينغال
#ترتيب_مجموعة_D : الترجي (10) مولودية (8) الزمالك (2) تونغيث (1)

..................................................  .....


❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور ال 16


* مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (2 : 0) مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا
* ريال مدريد - إسبانيا (3 : 1) أتلانتا - إيطاليا
‏#ملحوظة : السيتي والريال يتأهلان إلى دور الربع النهائي

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  مباراة مؤجلة


* هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (2 : 2) حي الوادي نيالا
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (34) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (31) أهلي مروي (24) الخرطوم (24) الامل
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب âپ§ #دوري_ابطال_افريقيا âپ©           

‏ بعد الجولة 4




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال السوداني يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام شباب بلوزداد الجزائري



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
خيّب آمال قاعدته الجماهيرية للمرة الثالثة تواليًا.
انتهت مواجهة الهلال السوداني وضيفه شباب بلوزداد الجزائري على وقع  التعادل السلبي بدون أهدافٍ، الثلاثاء، في إطار المرحلة الرابعة من دور  المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



ورفع الهلال السوداني إلى ثلاث نقاط متواجدًا بالمركز الثاني مؤقتًا، وهو ذات الرصيد لشباب بلوزداد.
وخيّب”الأزرق” الآمال بتعادلٍ هو الثالث على التوالي بعد الأوّل أمام مازيمبي الكونغولي، وشباب بلوزداد الجزائري ذهابًا وإيابًا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						صنداونز الجنوب إفريقي يصعق مازيمبي ويأزم موقفه
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الهلال يضمن المركز الثاني رغم التعادل أمام شباب بلوزداد.
ضمن ماميلودي صنداونز الجنوب إفريقي صدارة المجموعة الثانية بدوري  أبطال إفريقيا، مستفيدًا من فوزه على ضيفه تي بي مازيمبي الكونغولي بهدف  وحيد في ملعب لوفتوس فيرسيفيلد.



يأتي  ذلك بعد أن تأهل صنداونز إلى ربع النهائي رسميا بعد تعادل الهلال السوداني  أمام ضيفه شباب بلوزداد الجزائري دون أهداف، الثلاثاء.
ورفع صنداونز رصيده إلى 12 نقطة في المركز الأول من 4 انتصارات، فيما تجمّد رصيد مازيمبي عند نقطتين في المركز الرابع.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الأهلي المصري يكتسح فيتا كلوب الكونغولي


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

ضمن مباريات المجموعة الأولى من أبطال إفريقيا.

حقق الأهلي المصري  الانتصار على مضيفه فيتا كلوب من الكونغو  الديمقراطية بثلاثة أهداف دون ردٍ، الثلاثاء،في المرحلة الرابعة من مباريات  المجموعة الأولى ضمن دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وسجّل أهداف مباراة الأهلي وفيتا كلوب كلّ من محمد شريف”6â€³،محمد مجدي قفشة”19â€³، وطاهر “78”.

ورفع الأهلي رصيده إلى سبع نقاط في المركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن سيمبا التنزاني المتصدّر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كورونا وسيمبا تهزمان المريخ بثلاثية


 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خسر المريخ مباراته الرابعة على دوري ابطال افريقيا الثلاثاء لحساب المجموعة الاولي امام سيمبا بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة
انطلق الشوط الاول من مباراة المريخ وسيمبا بشراسة من اصحاب الارض بعد  استبعاد لستة لاعبين بكورونا وشكل فريق سيمبا خطورة على لاعبي المريخ.
هدف اول
احرز اللاعب ميغسوني هدف اول لاصحاب الضيافة في الدقيقة التاسعة عشر من  الشوط الاول من تمريرة تمر خلف الدفاع سدد في المرمي هدف اول كسر صمود  المريخ.
انهيار للاحمر
قصمت كورونا ظهر المريخ وتسببت في انهيار الاحمر والذي لعب من اجل الخروج  باقل الخسائر خلال المواجهة التي مارس فيها الفريق التنزاني كافة الاسلحة  المشروعة وغير المشروعة لضرب دفاعات المريخ.
حمزة يتحمل عبء المباراة
تحمل اللاعب حمزة داؤد عبء المباراة ومنع اكثر من فرصة خلال 18 دقيقة قبل ان تلج شباك المريخ هدف اول.
المريخ يهدر هدف
اهدر اللاعب دارين متوكس الهدف التعادلي للمريخ في الدقيقة الثانية والعشرين في مواجهة حارس مرمي سيمبا
وسدد سيمبا التنزاني في المرمي كاد محمد حسين ان يتسبب في هدف ثاني لكن محمد الرشيد يمنع مرمي المريخ من هدف محقق.
انهيار مجدد
انهار المريخ مجددا بعد مرور 27 دقيقة وحصل منجد النيل على بطاقة صفراء بسبب احتجاج عنيف بسبب مخالفة مع مدافع المريخ حمزة داؤد

العودة المثالية
عاد المريخ بمثالية وقاد له سيف تيري هجمة خطيرة كاد ان يحرز منها المريخ  هدف التعادل لكن المريخ لم يستطع الظفر بالهجمة المثالية المحسنة وتمر  بسلام على مرمي سيمبا
سيمبا يقتل المواجهة
نجح الفريق التنزاني في قتل المباراة الهدف الثاني والذي كان بمثابة رصاصة  الرحمة على المريخ وينتهي الزمن الرسمي والمضاف من الشوط الاول بتقدم اصحاب  الارض على المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل.
شكوى ضد سيمبا
قام المريخ واثناء المباراة بالدفع بشكوى ضد نادي سيمبا التنزاني الذي ابعد  ثمانية من لاعبي المريخ بداع الكورونا وقام بارسال الفحوصات الطبية التي  خضع لها لاعبي المريخ والتي جاءت سلبية عند الدخول الى مطار دار السلام  ولكن الفريق التنزاني رفض كافة فحوصات المريخ وقام باحضار طبيب واخضع بعثة  المريخ لفحص جديد وابعد به ثمانية من لاعبي المريخ.
غليان في الخرطوم
عقب انتشار الفحص المضروب من سيمبا التنزاني سادت حالة من الغليان والغضب  في الاوساط الرياضية والتي وصفت ما حدث للمريخ بالمجزرة وطالبت كاف باعمال  سلطاته لايقاف عبث الاندية والعابها غير الرياضية.
الشوط الثاني شهد بداية عنيفة من اصحاب الضيافة ومن كرة محسنة اضاف سيمبا  التنزاني الهدف الثالث من عكسية مثالية ومحسنة فشلت معها محاولات المدافعين
وتأثر المريخ بغياب رمضان عجب وبكري المدينة وتمبش تسبب في انهيار الاحمر  بالكامل وينجح المريخ مجددا في العودة لاجواء لكن دون جدوى ويفشل في  الاستفادة من جميع السوانح التي تهيأت له لينتهي اللقاء بالفوز لصالح سيمبا  بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة ويتصدر المجموعة برصيد 10 نقاط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيديو اهداف مباراة المريخ وسيمبا امس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم عبدالله آدم انه



في إطار المصلحة العامة لنادي المريخ وانفاذاً لمخرجات لقاء مبادرة الزعيم محمد الياس  لحل الأزمه التى نتجت عن إجراءات العضوية التي قامت بها جهة غير مفوضة من قبل مجلس الإدارة، ولمعالجة أمر عضوية نادى المريخ من أجل تصحيح أمر مشاركتها في الجمعيات العموميه 
مع تحفظنا على إجراءات العضوية التى تمت من الجانب الآخر فاننا قد قررنا تشكيل لجنة للعضوية برئاسة الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر  إضافة للأتية اسمائهم على ان ترفع تقريرها  لإدارة العضوية بالنادي  وذلك وفقاً للنظم واللوائح التي تحكم نادي المريخ  فى فترة لا تتجاوز  إسبوع

1/الصادق صالح جابر 
2/المهندس عدنان محمد عبدالرحمن عبدالله 
3/الناجي حسن عبداللطيف 
4/فتحي عبدالله احمد عبدالله
5/حيدر ابراهيم محمد برتاوي
6/أبوبكر النور داؤد محمد 
7/ابراهيم يوسف قدم مصطفى  
8/عبدالمنعم ادم يوسف ادم
9/بشير عثمان مختار محمد
10/عبد العظيم عِوَض السيد عبد الجبار
11/طارق الحاج
12/محمد إسماعيل
13/ مرتضى الشيخ حسب الرسول
14/ سامي عبدالله
15/ عصام الدين الحاج محمد عالم
16/ الشريف فضل الله
17/ صافي الدين أحمد
18/ عبدالباقي عثمان احمد
19/ حسن صديق
20/ صادق عادل صادق

رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ
آدم عبدالله آدم









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Nasir Babiker


هذا  الخبر ورد في موقع سبورتاق بتاريخ الثامن من يناير .. ما فعله سيمبا أمام  المريخ ليس الأول ولن يكون الأخير .. سيمبا تأهل للمجموعات بذات الطريقة  التي فعلها أمس .. خسر في زيمبابوي بهدف ثم استعان بالمعامل ليسقط بلاتنيوم  برباعية 



بلاتنيوم: "سيمبا" هزمنا بطريقة "مُلْتَوِية" وشكوناه للكاف

ـ Sportage ـ
فتح  نادي "بلاتنيوم" الزيمبابوي النار على نادي "سيمبا" التنزاني واتهمه  باستخدام "طُرق مُلْتَوِية" وأساليب سيئة خارج الملعب لهزيمته واقصاءه من  دوري أبطال إفريقيا وتحويله للكونفدرالية.

وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق،  فإن الموقع الرسمي للنادي الزيمبابوي أورد التفاصيل المثيرة التي سبقت  مواجهة إياب الدور الأول بالعاصمة التنزانية "دار السلام" بعد أن كان  "بلاتينيوم" فاز ذهاباً بهدفٍ نظيف.

حيث أتهم النادي الزيمبابوي، إدارة "سيمبا" التنزاني بالتلاعب بنتائج فحوصات "كورونا" من أجل تحقيق الفوز.

و  أورد النادي الزيمبابوي: " لم يتم تسليمنا نتائج الفحص حتى قبل ساعات  معدودة من إنطلاقة المواجهة، وبعد أن أعلن مدربنا التشكيلة الأساسية التي  ستخوض اللقاء وفي اللحظة التي كنا نتأهب فيها للذهاب للملعب، حضروا إلينا  وسلمونا نتائج فحوصات تحوي ثمانِ نتائج إيجابية، منها خمسة لاعبين بينهم  أربعة كانوا في التشكيلة الأساسية وكانوا من افضل لاعبي مباراة الذهاب".

ووصف  النادي الزيمبابوي الأمر بالعار والفضيحة منوهاً إلى أنه احتج بشدة لمراقب  الجولة لكنه خاض اللقاء بالمجموعة المتبقية، وقدم شكوى إلى "الكاف" ضد  نادي "سيمبا" التنزاني.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدَّرْسُ المُستفاد و«مطاردة الدجاج»..!!
في الشبكـ | حسام حامد





â—‰واصل المريخ سلسلة نتائجه السيئة في النسخة الحالية من دوري  الأبطال، محققاً أرقاماً تُعتبر الأسواء خلال جميع مشاركاته السابقة، حيث  نال لقب أسوأ الخاسرين من بين جميع الفرق المشاركة في المجموعات الأربعة،  تاثراً بالعوامل المحيطة وليس بسبب ضعف أو سوء العناصر أو جدارة الكرسي  الفني!
â—‰علمتنا التجارب أن كرة القدم في الأساس عبارة عن “فورمة” أو “جاهزية”،  والأحمر افتقد إلى تلك الجاهزية بنهاية النسخة السابقة من الدوري الممتاز  تحت قيادة “التونسي خشارم”، فبعد مرور “10” مباريات بدون هزيمة وصل المريخ  إلى وضع بدني وذهني وتكتيكي مميز، ختمه بالحصول على معنويات عالية إثر  الفوز باللقب.
â—‰لكن أبت الإدارة بقيادة “سوداكال” إلاَّ أن تخرب ذلك الوضع بتعقيدات شملت  قضية إعادة التجديد لمطلقي السراح، مع عدم تسجيل لاعبين أصحاب “فورمة”  عالية بطلب من الفنيين على غرار “بخيت خميس، كرنقو، الحارس جمعة جينارو ..  وأخريين” تم إختيارهم بناءً على الوضع البدني والذهني ولياقة المباريات بغض  النظر عن أسمائهم وتاريخهم السابق، وكان الفريق بحاجة إلى تسجيلات  نوعية/تجارية بسبب اقتراب دوري الأبطال – وقتها، وجاءت الخاتمة السيئة  بتغيير الجهاز الفني وليس دعمه.
â—‰بنهاية المرحلة الرابعة من دوري المجموعات فشل الفريق فشلاً تاماً فيما  يتعلق بالمستوى الفني والذهني والبدني، وهذا الانهيار ليس للاعبين يدٌ فيه،  تأثراً بضعف الإعداد والتحضّير لمثل هذه المنافسة، فالأبطال ليست كالدوري  المحلي، والمشاركة خلالها تحتاج تخطيط موسمي متواصل كما تفعل الأندية من  حولنا على غرار “الأهلي، سيمبا، وصن داونز، الترجي” ونوعاً ما “مازيمبي في  نسخته الحالية” أمّا بقية الأندية المشاركة ظلت تكرر مقولة “عجز القادرين  عن التمام” بجدارة موسمية مستحقة.
â—‰كرة القدم ارتبطت بالعطاء وليس الأسماء، بسبب التغيرات في مستويات  اللاعبين.. ولاعبين أمثال”أمير كمال، رمضان عجب” أثبتوا لسنوات تمييزهم  وصنعوا أسماءً براقة بسبب الثبات الفني والعمل المستمر.. ولاعبين أمثال  “كرونقو ، بخيت خميس” اكتسبوا فورمة جيدة لفتت أنظار القمة مجدداً.. وهذا  الأمر يتضح خلال فترة التعاقدات التكميلية دائماً، فالخيار الأول في هذه  الحالة هو الجاهزية وليس البناء على الخامة الفنية؛ والمريخ دخل الأبطال  هذه المرة بصورة فنية مقلوبة معكوسة الجوانب بعيدة عن مركز البؤرة.
â—‰وعلى النقيض تماماً وفر الطرف الثاني للقمة السودانية جهازاً فنياً  مستقراً بقيادة “الصربي زوران” ولكن مع ذلك وضحت جاهزية الفريق فنياً على  عدد محدود من اللاعبين على غرار “أبو عشرين ، الغربال، الشغيل، أبو عاقلة،  ونوعا ما ارنق”.. ولكن الخطأ هنا تمثل في إختيار المدير الفني إذ أن الصربي  معروف بكونه مدرباً للبناء وليس النتائج السريعة، وما أفقد مشروع الهلال  توازنه هو عدم توحيد الهدف بين الجمهور والمدير الفني والإدارة؛ لذا جاءت  الإقالة والبدء من جديد رغم توفر المعينات المطلوبة لتطوير فريق كرة القدم  من مال واستقرار وما إلى ذلك.
â—‰لذا فالدرس المُستفاد يتمثل في ان المال وحده لم يعفي الهلال شرور الضياع  بين الهدف والنتيجة، والدرس المريخي يقول ان الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية لا  يمكن شراءها بالنقود من خلال تبديل الأجهزة الفنية، وإنما عبر التخطيط وحسن  التصرف، وليس إدارة النادي على طريقة عمل اليوم باليوم.. وحتى المريخ سبق  له الوقوع في خطأ الهلال عندما توفر على المال سابقاً حيث كان الرئيس “جمال  الوالي” يبني الفريق وقبل ان يكتمل تشيده، يهدمه للبناء من جديد عند كل  خروج أفريقي وهذا الأسلوب أثبت عدم جدواه.
â—‰الدرس المُستفاد هو المواصلة في العمل بخطة واضحة فأمَّا البناء للمستقبل،  واقتناع جمهور طرفي النقيض المريخ والهلال بعدم جدوى مطاردة اللقب الخارجي  بصورة سريعة آنيَّة.. وأمَّا إقناع الجمهور وإلزامه على الصبر لبناء فريق  كرة قدم بغض النظر عن ما يحدث داخل المعسكر الآخر، فالمريخ والهلال إدارياً  وجماهيرياً وإعلامياً يمارسون الفعل وردة الفعل إستناداً على مقولة :  “الجماعة عملوا كدا نحن نعمل زيهم”.. وهذا الأمر يشبه «مطاردة الدجاج» ولا  يشبه بِأَيَّةِ حالٍ «مطاردة الألقاب».
فـي الـقــائـم
â—‰لا أعتقد أن إدارتي القمة ستستمران في صرف الأموال بالعملة الصعبة عقب خروج “طرفي النقيض” بوفاضٍ خالٍ من النتائج الأفريقية..!!
â—‰أثبتت التجارب أن الادارة تعمل وفق أجندة المكاسب الآنيَّة، لذلك يتم  التعاقد مع المدربين الأجانب واللاعبين الأجانب بهدف النسخة الجارية من  البطولة الأفريقية..!!
â—‰وبمجرد الخروج؛ تكون أسباب الصرف بالدولار قد انتفت، ويمكن انتظار الخريف القادم لبداية الموسم الزراعي الجديد..!!
â—‰هذه الطريقة العقيمة ليست مجدية وعوضاً عن الصرف فيما لا طائل منه..  الأفضل اقتناع الإعلام المريخي والهلالي بعدم جدوى استمرار جدليِّة “مطاردة  الدجاج”..!!
â—‰الجمهور الواعي يُدرك ان كرة القدم صناعة، وان تلك الصناعة تقول بأن:  “الصرف على جامايكي الهلال خلال موسم واحد يمكنه بناء فريق بعدد من  المحترفين الأفارقة صغار السن خلال مواسم قادمة”.
â—‰وكذلك الصناعة تقول بأن “بند الصرف على جامايكي المريخ كان يمكن أن يعفي  الفريق عن مطاردة اللاعبين الأجانب الجاهزين للمواسم القادمة من خلال  التعاقد مع محترفين صغار في السن يُرجى منهم”.
â—‰هنالك جانب آخر .. يقول بأن الصرف العالي يأتي بنتائج عالية على غرار مريخ  “2007” بعد التعاقد مع الأسماء الكبيرة وضمان الوصول إلى المراحل النهائية  واستعادة ما صُرف من مال خلال جوائز “الكاف”..!!
â—‰ولكن هل استمر ذلك المريخ؟ وهل استمر الهلال “المدفوع مسبقاً”؛ بصورة توضح  ان هنالك فرق كبيرة تسعى بإجتهاد للتطور.. بالتأكيد الجواب لن يحتاج إلى  إستخدام علبة الهندسة..!!
â—‰ما يأتي سريعاً يذهب بسرعة أكبر .. وعليه فالبناء للمستقبل أفضل للقمة من  استمرار ظاهرة ما سميناه سابقاً بسياسة «البناء فوق الركام» نهاية كل  عام..!!
â—‰زمن طويل بُدَّد فيما لا طائل من تكراره لذا فالتجديد ضرورة قصوى..!!
شـبـك خــارجـي
# تكراراً : البائع يعرف «الثمن» .. والمشتري يُدرك «القيمة»..!!
#سبورتاق



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إليكم نتائج مباريات دوري أبطال إفريقيا، الجولة الرابعة لمرحلة المجموعات... 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر تنزانيا ورئيس البعثة وطبيب الفريق يتلخفان مع الثمانية لاعبين لحين إعادة فحوصات كورونا




غادرت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تنزانيا في طريقها للخرطوم، وقد تخلف رئيس بعثة المريخ لتنزانيا الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله عضو مجلس الإدارة إضافة لطبيب الفريق الدكتور محمد كمال، وذلك لمرافقة اللاعبين الثمانية الذين ينتظرون إعادة فحص كورونا بعد ان قام المعمل الوطني بتنزانيا بإخطار البعثة الإدارية بإيجابية فحوصات اللاعبين، وينتظر ان يخضع الثمانية لاعبين لفحص جديد اليوم الأربعاء على ان تستلم نتائج الفحص خلال "48" ساعة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمين المسلمي يكتب


ظ¥ظ  د  · 
أخطاء بالجملة يجب مراجعتها ؛



- سوء تمركز لخط الدفاع 
- قراءة خاطئة للـلعب 
- انعدام المحاصرة اللصيقة للمهاجمين 
- بطىء في التعامل مع الهجمات المرتدة 
- انعدام التواصل بين الحارس والمدافعين 
- سوء تقدير وتمركز من الحارس
- محاولات فاشلة في افتكاك الكرة
- عدم وجود خطة دفاعية واضحة 
- تمرير خاطئ وتكرار تشتيت الكرة
- الانتظار المستمر دون ردة فعل
-  الاستسلام التام لسيطرة النافس
- انتشار سيئ للاعبين 
- أخطاء بدائية مثل استخلاص الكرة 
- انقطاع سريع عند بناء اللعب
- لياقة بدنية دون المستوى 
- نقطة استفهام حول التركيز  
- توظيف اللاعبين غير ملائم مع مراكزها
- ضعف في بناء الهجمة
- كرات ثابتة بلا عنوان 
- مهام الأظهرة والاجنحة مفقودة 
- وسط ميدان يجاري ولا يتحكم في اللعب  
- هجوم عقيم و غير منظم 
- لا يوجد اسلوب لعب موحد او انسجام  
- غياب الروح القتالية والعزيمة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السلطات التنزانية تمنع لاعبي المريخ من العودة إلى الخرطوم
 



أمرت السلطات التنزانية بحجر لاعبي المريخ الثمانية الذين جاءت نتيجة  فحص كورونا الخاصة بهم “ايجابية”، ومنعهم من السفر مع البعثة المنتظر  وصولها الى الخرطوم في الواحدة من صباح غد الخميس.
ويتعلق الأمر بكل من “احمد تمبش، سيف الدمازين، بكري المدينة، عبدالرحمن كرنقو، توني ادجو، التاج يعقوب، بخيت خميس، رمضان عجب”.
وبحسب متابعات “#سبورتاق” فإن المجموعة ستخضع لفحص جديد ابتداء من اليوم، على ان تلحق بالبعثة بعد 48 ساعة في حال سلبية المسحة.
وكان المريخ وصل إلى دار السلام لمواجهة منافسه “سيمبا” التنزاني لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وانتهى اللقاء بفوز المضيف بثلاثية نظيفة وسط غضب عارم من الضيف الذي  إتهم النادي التنزاني بالتلاعب بنتائج فحص “كورونا” والتي ابعدت 8 عناصر من  أهم اللاعبين.



*

----------

